# repaint() funktioniert nicht;



## CaligineusNoX (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem beim Laden von Bilder. Ich möchte, dass das Bild schon beim starten der Anwendung angezeigt wird, jedoch wird das Bild erst gezeichnet wenn ich das Fenster rescale. Auch mit repaint(); wird das Bild nicht gezeichnet. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Datei habe ich angehängt.
Leider fehlen die Bilder, die waren zu gross zum Hochladen.


----------



## CaligineusNoX (1. Mai 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/81681-warum-updated-sich-die-oberflaeche-nicht.html

Ich habe eine lösung gefunden. Kann mir vieleicht jemand noch sagen wo genau das Problem liegt?


----------



## SlaterB (1. Mai 2009)

nach Hinzufügen/ Entfernen von Komponenten muss das Layout neuberechnet werden,
repaint() macht das nicht, validate()/ pack()/ setVisible(true)/ Größenänderungen dagegen schon


----------

